# Wi-fi issues on Galaxy S3 Mini?



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey guys. My mom has a Galaxy S3 Mini that's about a year old. We have Wi-fi at home and every 12 hours, our ISP logs us out and we have to log in to use the internet again. Whenever we get logged out, whatever URL we type in our address bar on our phones or laptops or PC, we get redirected to the ISP's login page.

The redirection process works fine on my laptop, PC and my Lumia 520, but it doesn't happen on my mom's S3 Mini. I've tried getting redirected using Android's default browser, as well as Google Chrome but instead it just says that the webpage not available error as if there isn't any internet. So every time we get logged out after the duration of 12 hours, I have to log in using another device such as my phone or laptop and only then can my mom use the internet on her phone.

I tried saving the login page as the home page on her phone but when I try to open it, it says webpage not available, even though the login page opens fine on other devices.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like the login page isn't mobile friendly.

Your ISP also shouldn't be logging you out every 12 hours.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

It is pretty inconvenient at times but the point is that I can use my Lumia 520 to reach the ISP's login page but not the S3 mini. I tried using my android browser as well as Chrome in PC mode but they still fail to pull up the login page. It used to work fine earlier. I've tried 'forgetting' the Wi-fi network at home but the problem is still persisting.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What does your ISP say about the login pages?


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

The ISP says that I have to pay additionally to get static IP so that I don't get logged out every 12 years. Sounds strange to me. 

I can access the login page fine with my Lumia 520 but I can't open it with my mom's S3 mini.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That doesn't sound right that they are logging you out. I have never heard of that.

You may want to look around to see if you can find a new ISP.

Also see if resetting the S3's web browser settings help


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

> That doesn't sound right that they are logging you out. I have never heard of that.


It's automated actually, I think for security purposes. All users get logged out every 12 hours.




> Also see if resetting the S3's web browser settings help


I'll try doing that. If not, maybe resetting my phone to factory settings.


----------



## driver33b (May 10, 2009)

Go to your Login page while Internet is available...then browser menu (left key) select " Save for offline viewing"......could do the trick.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

> Go to your Login page while Internet is available...then browser menu (left key) select " Save for offline viewing"......could do the trick.


Nope. That didn't work... Tried resetting web browser settings by clearing cache and cookies but still not working. Could it be an issue with my router? I don't think so because I can open the login page perfectly on my Lumia 520. Any other suggestions, apart from a factory reset?


----------

